# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مفأجاة قريباً جدأ نظام الأوسمة في الشبكة .!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وأنتم بكل خير وصحة وسلامة ..

بمناسبة اليوم العظيم لحلول ذكرى ميلاد المؤمل .. جعلنا الله من انصاره وشيعته يالله ..

أحب ان أخبركم انه قريباً جداً جداً .. 

*نظام الأوسمة في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..*

سوف يكون هذا النظام أجمل وارتب ..

نظام الحصول على الاوسمة ..

ويعتمد ذالك على نشاطكم  ،، في كتابة المواضيع .. أو حتى المشاركات بالردود والتعقيبات .. 

والكثير فقط هنا *في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* ..

انتظروني ... 

ملاحظة .. الى الجميع كل من يملك وسام في توقيعة .. يفضل ازالته .. 

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يعطيك العافية على جهودكـ.
والله يسعدك يارب..
ومتباركين بهذه الليلة..

----------


## رزآن

الله يعطيك العافيه خيي 
ومتبارك بالمولد 
رزآن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

وانتي بخير ..

كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآإته ،* 
*صبآإح الخير  ،* 
*وإحنآإ بآإنتظآر الآوسمه القًميـله  ،* 
*تسلم خيي ،* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عآإفيه*  
*ومتبآإرك بالمولد ،* 
*لآخلا ولاعدم من جهودك القًميله :) ،* 
*سي يو*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*

*ماشاء الله عليك خيي شبكه*

*تشجع الاعضاء وتفأجئهم كل يوم بشئ حلو* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*وأنت بألف خير*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *هلآ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآإته ،*
> 
> *صبآإح الخير  ،* 
> *وإحنآإ بآإنتظآر الآوسمه القًميـله  ،* 
> *تسلم خيي ،* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عآإفيه*  
> *ومتبآإرك بالمولد ،* 
> *لآخلا ولاعدم من جهودك القًميله :) ،* 
> 
> *سي يو*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ويخليك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

والله يبارك فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> 
> *ماشاء الله عليك خيي شبكه*
> 
> *تشجع الاعضاء وتفأجئهم كل يوم بشئ حلو* 
> 
> *يعطيك الف عافيه*
> 
> *وأنت بألف خير*
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك .. تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
هـــــلا خيي 
وكل عااام وانت الى الرحمن اقرب وينعادعليك بالخييير
دوووم التمييييييييييييييز الى هذا الصرح الرااائع
وكما تعودنا منك خيي ...التميز والتطوير المستمر 
اجمل الامنياات لك بالنجاح والتوفيييييق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*خبــــر حلوووه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ على هيك مجهود*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام المـهـديـ ابن الحسن عليهم السلامـ*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إلى الأمام دائما ومزيد من التقدم والإزدهار

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> هـــــلا خيي 
> وكل عااام وانت الى الرحمن اقرب وينعادعليك بالخييير
> دوووم التمييييييييييييييز الى هذا الصرح الرااائع
> وكما تعودنا منك خيي ...التميز والتطوير المستمر 
> 
> اجمل الامنياات لك بالنجاح والتوفيييييق



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *خبــــر حلوووه*
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيهـ على هيك مجهود*
> *موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
> 
> *حوائج مقضيه بحق الامام المـهـديـ ابن الحسن عليهم السلامـ*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

الله يعافيك .. 

كل المودة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ملاحظة .. الى الجميع كل من يملك وسام في توقيعة .. يفضل ازالته .. 
> 
> دمتم بكل خير



 
كل عام وأنتم بخير
شكرا لكــ على الجهود المبذولة 
وفقك الله لكل خير 
---
تم إزالة الوسام

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*


*متباركين بالمولد..*

*وين حلوعادي<< امس الناس دارت مو اليوم*

*مشكور خيي شبكة والله يعطيك الف عافية*

*الى الأمام دائما*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## كبرياء

*السسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..}*
*يـعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه إأخوي شبكه ..* 
*مـآإننحرم من جود عطـآئكـ ..*
*إأن شآلله المنتدى يتنشط ويرجـع إأحسسن من قبل ..* 
*عسـآإكـ على القووهـ ..* 
*سي يوو ..{*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> 
> شكرا لكــ على الجهود المبذولة 
> وفقك الله لكل خير 
> ---
> 
> تم إزالة الوسام



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانت بخير عزيزي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> 
> 
> *متباركين بالمولد..* 
> *وين حلوعادي<< امس الناس دارت مو اليوم* 
> *مشكور خيي شبكة والله يعطيك الف عافية* 
> *الى الأمام دائما* 
> 
> *نسالكم الدعاء*



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يبارك فيك ويعافية ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السسلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ..}*
> *يـعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه إأخوي شبكه ..* 
> *مـآإننحرم من جود عطـآئكـ ..*
> *إأن شآلله المنتدى يتنشط ويرجـع إأحسسن من قبل ..* 
> *عسـآإكـ على القووهـ ..* 
> 
> *سي يوو ..{*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك ويخليك ..

تسملي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
خبر جميل مشكور أخوي ع الجهود القميلة
نحن بأنتظار الأوسمة الجديدة هع
ماننحرم من جديدك
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كل عام وانتو بخير*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة*
*وان شاء الله دوم انشوف التطور في المنتدى*
*ما ننحرم من جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مساء الخير..
> 
> خبر جميل مشكور أخوي ع الجهود القميلة
> نحن بأنتظار الأوسمة الجديدة هع
> ماننحرم من جديدك
> 
> تحياااتو..سمورهـ



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على المرور ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *كل عام وانتو بخير*
> *الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة*
> *وان شاء الله دوم انشوف التطور في المنتدى*
> *ما ننحرم من جديدك*
> *تقبل تحياتي*
> 
> *دمت بخير*



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وانتي بالف خير وصحة وسلامة ..

رب يعافيك ويخليك ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*كل عام وأنتم مواليين لأهل البيت "ع"*
*متباركين بالمولد الشريف*

*وربي يعوده عليكنا بالخير والصحة والسلآمة*



*ماشاء الله عليك خيي شبكة الناصرة*
*كل يوم تبهرنا بشي جديد*


*نحن بأنتظارك ع أحر من الجمر*


*موفق لكل خير*

*ودي وأحترآمي لك ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...

ماشاء الله ....

إنطلاقة مميزة .........

وأمور تُحفز على زرع النشاط في أرجاء الشبكة  ...

عساكم ع القوة دوم يارب...

اتمنى أن تقفز هذه المفاجئة بأقلام الأعضاء....في سماء الابداع....والتميز..

موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

تحوطكم عناية الحجة (عجل الله فرجه)....

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *كل عام وأنتم مواليين لأهل البيت "ع"*
> *متباركين بالمولد الشريف* 
> *وربي يعوده عليكنا بالخير والصحة والسلآمة* 
> 
> 
> *ماشاء الله عليك خيي شبكة الناصرة*
> *كل يوم تبهرنا بشي جديد* 
> 
> *نحن بأنتظارك ع أحر من الجمر* 
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
> 
> ماشاء الله .... 
> إنطلاقة مميزة ......... 
> وأمور تُحفز على زرع النشاط في أرجاء الشبكة ... 
> عساكم ع القوة دوم يارب... 
> اتمنى أن تقفز هذه المفاجئة بأقلام الأعضاء....في سماء الابداع....والتميز.. 
> موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ... 
> 
> ...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حضورك رائع خيتي ..

بوركتي .. ويعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير 

الصراحة شى حلو كثير يعنى يشجع الأعضاء على التواجد دايما 

ويعطيك الف عافية أخى شبكة على مجهوداتك المميزة لخدمة المنتدى 

تقبل فائق احترامى وتقديرى 

وما ننحرم من عطائك الدائم والشاسع ..


تحيتى ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على التواجد ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*مشكووور اخوي ..*

*ع الجهود الراائعه ..*

*دمت باالف خير ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## عنيده

حلووه الفكره .

عجبتني بقوووه ..

ان شاء الله يزيد النشاط اخوي . 

و الحلو ان مو تنزيل المواضيع حتى ع الردود . .

يعطيك العافيه اخوي  .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

مشكور اخي شبكة الناصرة 

ربي لايحرمنا من جديدك 
دمت موفق

----------


## Princess

:) من زمان كنت حابه وجود هالشي
اضافة لمزاج العضو + رسالة شخصيه
كنوع من التجديد و التغيير
شفت وسام ياحلاته عند كم عضو

جهود جباره
و نتطلع للمزيد
الى الأمام
موفق
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ساريه

الله يعطيك العافيه 


ويسلمو  والله يوفقك على جهودك 


تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

مشكووووووور
أخووي
وربي لا يحرمنا من جهودك
تحياااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ...
متبارك بالمولد ولو متأخرة شوي ..
مفأجاة حلوووة ونظام احلى ..
دائما الى التميز بإذن المولى..
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..
دمت بود..

----------

